# XML parsen und unbekannten Namespace zurückgeben



## hayalci (21. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

[XML]   <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>
   <Dropertyupdate xmlns="DAV:"
   xmlns:Z="http://www.w3.com/standards/z39.50/">
     <D:set>
          <Drop>
               <Z:authors>
                    <Z:Author>Jim Whitehead</Z:Author>
                    <Z:Author>Roy Fielding</Z:Author>
               </Z:authors>
          </Drop>
     </D:set>
     <D:remove>
          <Drop><Z:Copyright-Owner/></Drop>
     </D:remove>
   </Dropertyupdate>
[/XML]

Ich möchte XML parsen und mein Problem ist, dass der Aufbau vom XML-Code immer unterschiedlich sein kann.
Sprich es können unterschiedliche Namespaces und Prefixes hervortreten.
Ich habe mir sehr vieles und wirklich auch sehr lange angeschaut. Möchte man parsen, so benötigt man das jeweilige Namespace, da ich aber diese nicht kenne und zudem noch diese zurückgeben möchte, weiss ich nicht wie ich vorangehen soll.

Es handelt sich um den Inhalt eines Webdav Proppatch Request`s, von dem ich die Namespaces/das Namespace und jeweils den kompletten Inhalt (in XML) was im <?ropertyupdate> Teil steht benötige.

Ich hoffe ich konnte micht richtig und ausreichend ausdrücken.

Liebe Grüße
hayalci


----------



## Noctarius (21. Jan 2010)

Du kannst den DOM-Baum auch selber einlesen und verarbeiten. Nur dann musst du den gesamten Weg zu Fuß gehen.

Bist du sicher, dass der Aufbau immer anders ist und es nicht nur eine Anzahl X an Schematas?


----------



## hayalci (21. Jan 2010)

Hallo Noctarius,
danke für Deine Antwort!

Ja ich bin mir sicher, es können immer andere Namespaces mit anderen Prefixen auftreten. Auch die Position der Namespaces kann an unterschiedlichster Stelle sein.

Grüße
hayalci


----------



## Noctarius (21. Jan 2010)

Ja Namespaces aber sind die tags die selben?


----------



## hayalci (21. Jan 2010)

Nein, auch anders!


----------



## Noctarius (21. Jan 2010)

Dann wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als jeden Node einzeln einzulesen und zu verarbeiten.


----------

